

The rise of LinkedIn’s news feed - japhyr
http://venturebeat.com/2012/09/15/the-rise-of-linkedins-news-feed-and-how-twitter-made-a-big-dumb-mistake/

======
arturadib
> "Feeds are now full of relevant engaging posts because LinkedIn user’s post
> stuff they think will be relevant to their audience"

My 200+ connections must be very quiet - all I see in my feed are job title
and skill changes.

That being said, if LinkedIn enabled folks to follow without connecting, that
could be very interesting indeed.

~~~
diminish
As a successful massive social network with engaged users Linked in makes me
think what "engaged" truly means and how it can be measured. "X connected with
Y. Z updated his profile." was all that comes out (I am a member since its
first year) and now add to it some news. Linkedin seems to be club you went
with all your ex/colleagues and ex/bosses. Since no one is drunk yet, no one
dances or speaks.

The only valuable engagement seems to be clicking on a profile of someone.
Knowing that he will see you doing this, is what stops me from clicking.
Finally, people mostly pay for membership due to this instinct to see "who
looked at me?".

------
Aloisius
I use LinkedIn's news feed quite frequently, though through Flipboard. It is
hard to compare it to Twitter because I follow a radically different group of
people. First five stories from LinkedIn right now on my flipboard:

    
    
      How to evaluate whether or not you should join a startup
      How to Win Over someone Who Doesn't Like You
      Why termites explode
      Twitter Marketing Software
      How Disney Built a big data platform on a startup budget
    

My Twitter feed however is filled with mostly political and local news
stories.

------
joshhart
I'm a tech lead working on the feed backend at LinkedIn. I work both on
storage and feed relevance. Happy to answer any questions if I can. I will say
we're always looking for passionate engineers, especially those with a
background in machine learning or information retrieval.

~~~
davros
Could you please add an unsubscribe from the linkedin updates email - I've
been told by customer service the only way to stop getting that is by deleting
my account : (

~~~
dmcy22
Not 100% if this is what you're asking, but if you go to settings (hover over
the triangle near the top right corner) there's a "email preferences" tab near
the bottom left. You can change the frequency and kinds of emails you receive
there.

~~~
davros
Thanks, you can unsubscribe from some emails there, but the linkedin update
and a bunch of other email communications are not covered.

I've solved the problem by marking it as spam.

------
dredmorbius
Meh. I use LinkedIn for job leads. And that's only when necessary.

I've been getting increasingly spammed by the site, and am getting
consistently lower and lower quality recruiter contacts (both on and off LI),
in conjunction with a number of privacy-violating moves, which have lead me to
greatly reduce the information on my profile.

LinkedIn has a certain role, but shouldn't push too far beyond that.

Twitter? What's that?

------
hapless
I turned off the news feed the second day I saw it. As it turns out, I don't
really want to receive articles shared by every professional contact I've ever
had.

"People I've worked with" is just not a good filter function for content.

------
runn1ng
Hm. I am not a LinkedIn user, but I was under the impression that LinkedIn is
something like "Facebook for people that are looking for a job" and I have it,
in my mind, connected with "boring serious business" issues. (I am a student
with a really small income, but not currently looking for a job.)

Did LinkedIn somehow became a social sharing platform while I was not looking?
When exactly?

How do you connect "a better kind of CV" (which I always thought is LI
purpose) with social sharing?

~~~
dasil003
Like a cocktail party but online.

------
endyourif
yeah i've been seeing some nice traffic from them for articles i share with my
community.

